# Newbie (ish) saying hello



## marriedblonde (Jul 2, 2002)

Been a member on here for a while but not really posted anything...

So I have taken the plunge and just ordered my self an A3 2.0Tdi sline DSG which I sould be collecting on the 1st of March.

Anyway thought I would just say hi

J.


----------



## Broad_Marsh (Nov 20, 2003)

Just thought I would nip over from the other forum and congratulate you on your choice.

Regards

Peter


----------



## marriedblonde (Jul 2, 2002)

Cheers Dude 

J.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Your going to miss that R32 of yours, trust me.


----------



## marriedblonde (Jul 2, 2002)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Your going to miss that R32 of yours, trust me.


Yer I know just no the 18mpg average I've been getting....

On the plus side the A3 is a lovely car especially in S-Line guise


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Married, are you aware that 'blonde' is the only gender dependent word in the english language?
Consequently 'blonde' is female and 'blond' is the male equivalent. :wink: 
A little pedantry helps the world go around.  
Seasons greetings!
8)

Happy New Car - You'll enjoy the TDI, DSG it is a very satisfying drive and about 48 mpg!


----------



## marriedblonde (Jul 2, 2002)

maersk said:


> Married, are you aware that 'blonde' is the only gender dependent word in the english language?
> Consequently 'blonde' is female and 'blond' is the male equivalent. :wink:
> A little pedantry helps the world go around.
> Seasons greetings!
> ...


Thank you    

Do you know your the first person to ever pick up on my username in the 8 years I've used it!!!!

J.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Occupational hazard i'm afraid!

:wink: you're not your!!!!!

Typo I expect.

Season's best and YOU WILL like and enjoy your DSG when it arrives. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marriedblonde (Jul 2, 2002)

I'll be a little more careful in my replies... 

J.


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

*that makes me an " unmarriedblond " then !! 8) *


----------

